

Ask HN: When should i resign while I'm on a H1B Visa? - pythoncloner

So I have accepted a startup job offer yesterday and they just got my documents to work on H1B Transfer. But they have told that once i get the H1B receipt notice from USCIS instead of waiting till the approval date. And, I&#x27;m planning to give notice to my current employer when i get H1B receipt notice itself. 
Should i give my employer the notice when i get the H1B application confirmation receipt or should i wait till i get my H1B transfer approved?<p>Have you done the H1B transfer? How long it took for you and what problems you have faced? 
Have anyone got denied in H1B transfer ever?<p>P.S: I work in one of the big corps in bay area and i&#x27;m moving to a startup of more than 200-250 employees.
Looking for help. Thanks!
======
gms
Be safe and wait till the transfer is approved. It took me 2-3 weeks.

~~~
pythoncloner
First of all thanks for the reply.

There are two steps here right? One is to file LCA on behalf of new employer
and get H1B receipt notice and other is getting the H1B approved. Did you wait
till the second stage?

How long it took for your first step and the second step?

